# Free Delivery or Discount Codes?



## Johnnyopolis

Hi Guys, 

I thought I would put it out there for you The Detailing World Masses opinion! 

We have had customers who ask us for Free Delivery but we also have customers who prefer discount codes. We cant do both so would love you guys to let me your choice.


----------



## Kerr

I'd pick the one that works out cheapest personally.


----------



## Jack R

Depends on how much your ordering but with what I order i’d go for free delivery


----------



## aslettd

Free delivery for me. I know it's the way of the world and you can't expect it, but I still begrudge it


----------



## Demetrios72

Free delivery - 100% :thumb:


----------



## Eric the Red

Free delivery for me


----------



## M300JDG

Free delivery makes me feel better about life lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chummy325

free delivery


----------



## jcp

id rather have the discount cause I usually wait till I need a few things and end up with the average order being over £100


----------



## Short1e

Mines the discount code, as most places do offer free delivery over a certain amount, so I tend to try hit that amount when shopping.


----------



## Jue

Free Delivery


----------



## shine247

Free delivery, not all but too many manufacturers setting ridiculous RRP's only to be massively reduced for every reason under the sun. Without offers and codes they would have to be competitive in the first place.


----------



## JayMac

I’d go free delivery! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Thanks to all those who have replied its been really interesting for us and a shift from a few years ago when I asked and found most wanted discount codes. 

Keep the replies coming  

John


----------



## macca666

Surprised there's as many replies for free delivery me personally it wouldn't bother me I would be looking at what worked out cheapest for me.

Could it be an option to offer both just not combined so people could have either the option of x% off their total order or free delivery?


----------



## Peter77

I think like me, many buy things to try, therefore buy in smaller qty's. 1 small bottle of this or 1 or 2 of this new cloth. Therefore free delivery appeals. If I was buying products I new I wanted in larger qty. i.e 5 litre of auto foam and etc then the discount codes are probably more attractive. That's how I look at which shops offer what when I'm buying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky

Free delivery. This is the reason why I buy from polished bliss.


----------



## Sim

Personally I like the current setup. Discount code for everything, plus free delivery over a certain value.

For detailing products I buy from whoever has the lowest cost with delivery/discount taken into account. For some things your the same price other suppliers (Polished Bliss for example) but with the DW discount spending over £39.95 to get free delivery your cheaper overall.

Lets face it, when buying detailing products spending £40 is easy anyway. 

For example, Black Mamba gloves, Bilt Hamber DSW and Gyeon Tyre from C&S would cost £37.31 inc delivery, or £41 from PB.

If however, all I wanted was one of those items, PB would work out cheaper, but I'd probably wait until I needed all three to make the saving.


----------



## Hede

For me Discount code as i am in EU.


----------



## wylie coyote

Free delivery as the discount code would have to be at least 10% to offset the delivery charges on larger orders, and much larger on smaller value orders.


----------



## Paul04

Free delivery. I only buy products when I run out to stop spending. You have a good range of products on your site


----------



## KleenChris

I like the current C&S set up as it is with 10% DW discount code and free delivery over a certain amount. Checkout is super easy too which all makes for enjoyable online shopping :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi

FREE DELIVERY:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## GaryKinghorn

Placed an order with you last night because you were slightly cheaper than Amazon, where I always cross check all prices because of my prime membership free next day delivery.

A combination of discount code and cheaper next day delivery would get my vote. I hate waiting for stuff.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## M1UDE

Is the DW discount code still valid with yourselves? Cheers


----------



## Clean and Shiny

M1UDE said:


> Is the DW discount code still valid with yourselves? Cheers


It is, we need to put a revised post up as there is a DW5 code for 5% and a DW10 code.


----------



## M1UDE

Clean and Shiny said:


> It is, we need to put a revised post up as there is a DW5 code for 5% and a DW10 code.


DW5 code worked but DW10 said was not valid for items in cart. Are there any conditions that DW10 code refers to?

Thanks


----------



## Fairtony

1000% free delivery. Means I get to get that one or two top-up products that I'm desperate for, without having to save up for a huge order (which just pushes me to ebay anyway, when I get to desperate)


----------



## AudiPhil

Free delivery would be my preference too.


----------



## tosh

The problem is free delivery isn’t free, someone has to pay. Amazon have spoilt us in that regard when using Prime. 

I’m about to sell some stuff, and the cheapest I can send a medium box is about £6.50. So I think 3.50 for a single item or 5.00 for multiple is what I would expect to pay (given they should get a trade discount). 

One trader here used to do free delivery, but didn’t work out, as they had too many single item orders. May work if you are EuroCarParts but not if you’re selling detailing products. 

Rather have a discount or points, and a reasonable postage charge, as know what I’m paying for then (product and postage)

Lowering the ‘free delivery’ option to £20-25 may be a middle ground.


----------



## Guy182

Shocked to see some of the other companies now only offering free delivery on orders over £100.
Had a £75 cart elsewhere until they were quoting £10 standard delivery.

Had to change one product (do not sell Klin towels) but went for a clean and shiny order. DW10 code and free delivery. Winner. :thumb:


----------



## M1UDE

Afternoon 

Is your DW10 discount code still valid?

Thanks 
Andrew


----------



## V9DPW

M1UDE said:


> Afternoon
> 
> Is your DW10 discount code still valid?
> 
> Thanks
> Andrew


still valid on orders over £50.


----------



## Alsone

Great service. Discount and free delivery option over £50 plus a great checkout process. Earnt yourself a new customer.

Only feedback I would give is the option to sign up for an account for quick checkout appears (I didn't follow it) to save your card details as well. I'd prefer that to be optional as I personally don't allow companies to hold my card details to prevent data breach if their web servers are attacked. Otherwise 100%.


----------



## Guest

Free delivery, but only from a really good next day courier like DPD. I'd rather pay for proper shipping than get free delivery from the likes of Yodel and Hermes.


----------



## J306TD

DannyRS3 said:


> Free delivery, but only from a really good next day courier like DPD. I'd rather pay for proper shipping than get free delivery from the likes of Yodel and Hermes.


I agree Hermes and Yodel need to learn from DPD

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

